# Help quit smoking



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I'm having a hard time quitting cigs. Anyone else here having troubles? Or do you just not care and want to smoke? There's a lot of reasons to quit smoking. I'm not going to mention the obvious. But, one of the top reasons I want to quit smoking is because it can permanently age your skin by up to 20 years. More wrinkly and leathery. I've been smoking for only about 7 months now, and have tried quitting multiple times. There really isn't any advice on quitting really. You either do or you don't. So I'm making this thread to keep track of how long I've quit, and to remember this thread when I feel the urge to smoke.

Days without a cig: 0

QUIT SMOKING


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

dude you've been smoking 7 months? Ive been a smoker for like 8 years, just try and quit cold turkey, you really shouldnt have that hard of a time with it.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I realize this, and I'm trying to take advantage of it before it's even harder to quit. I've been smoking since DP/DR and I'm depressed.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

drink lots of water, and if it gets really hard chew some gum everytime you really want a cig


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I hate gum. I get paranoid of aspartame, lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The E-cigarette. I kid you not. My friend has one of these and I've tried it before. It sounds really weird but it's an electronic cigarette that has nicotine cartridges in it without the carcinogens. I think you have to get it on-line
E-cig YouTube


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I know about the e-cig. But that can't be too good for you either. Screw it, I'm just gona quit.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Alan Carr Quit smoking is supposed to be brill reference web site http://www.allencarrseasyway.com/
adn book http://www.allencarrseasyway.com/
Good luck!


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

You're going to have find different ways to calm your "inner restlessness." Nicotine has that powerful effect, I would suggest some GABA pills. The nicotine patch does work, in addition wellbutrin eliminates addiction.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Day 3 now. Tomorrow I'm going somewhere where all my friends will be smoking cigs. It will be a good test for me. Because most of my friends smoke cigs, and I gota get used to them smoking without temptation. I rode in the car with one of them and they were smoking all the time, and I felt fine. I'm not gona try to quit this time, I'm just gona do it.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Soon enough you'll get your sense of smell back - then you won't be quite so tempted anymore








I am always shocked to find how stinky I've been (but then half a year or a year later I start all over again)

It 's day one of saving my teeth, skin & lungs right now.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

pancake said:


> Soon enough you'll get your sense of smell back - then you won't be quite so tempted anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never got my sense of smell back


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

What do you mean get my sense of smell back?

Been 7 days so far.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Mushishi said:


> What do you mean get my sense of smell back?


Well I guess I've been smoking much longer than you but it does tend to dull your sense of smell and taste after a while. Usually it will return a little while after you quit.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Ah, okay, cool.

Also, I've been extremely irritable and depressed and just thinking very negatively since I quit. I'm not going to give in, though. I cannot return to smoking because I'm not trying to quit, I'm just doing it. The Yoda Technique.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Mushishi said:


> Ah, okay, cool.
> 
> Also, I've been extremely irritable and depressed and just thinking very negatively since I quit. I'm not going to give in, though. I cannot return to smoking because I'm not trying to quit, I'm just doing it. The Yoda Technique.


I am irritable anyway - No change there









Although I've been smoking for years I don't think I am physically addicted to the stuff. I only smoked four or five a day and on weekends I quite often go without. I usually quit cold turkey but once I thought I'd give the patches a go. At the lowest titration the stuff still provided far more nicotine than my body was used to. The world was a-spinning.









I've been going for smoke breaks as usual, just having a coffee instead of a smoke. Strangely I never miss the actual shit stick, just the breaks.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I've been drinking too much coffee.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Fuck. I just had a smoke.

I really didn't want to do it. But I've been stressing so bad. And going crazy. You might be able to tell with the recent posts. Now that I smoked, I calmed down and felt more grounded. I think the coffee hasn't been helping. I will try to quit smoking very soon, and this time, no coffee. Tomorrow I'm actually going to get some theanine pills. That should help a lot.


----------

